# Lurkers Anonymous



## foggymorning162 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi my name is Misty and I am a lurker!
 I've been a lurker for a few months now just looking around and only butting into conversations now and then. But I'm ready to turn over a new leaf and become a productive member of MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello Misty ... welcome, nice to have you on MT! ... enjoy.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  :lurk:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Posting ... glad we won't have to do THIS :stoplurk: to you now... :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome misty and come in from the shadows, Happy posting.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Misty!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Misty. Welcome and glad you're in 'recovery' from lurking.  You'll help us all more now that you're participating.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 7, 2007)

This place still has lurkers?  Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Infinite (Mar 7, 2007)

I just love the title.

Hiya Misty

Oh and I needed a post for 500 so uh here it is  thanks Misty

--Infy


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## zDom (Mar 7, 2007)

foggymorning162 said:


> But I'm ready to turn over a new leaf and become a productive member of MT.



Glad to hear it  Welcome to (being an active member of) MT!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## g-bells (Mar 8, 2007)

foggymorning162 said:


> Hi my name is Misty and I am a lurker!
> I've been a lurker for a few months now just looking around and only butting into conversations now and then. But I'm ready to turn over a new leaf and become a productive member of MT.


 
welcome misty:angel:


----------



## Yeti (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Misty!
Welcome to MT. It's good to see you've escaped the shadows in one piece. Enjoy the board!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 8, 2007)

The first step to the cure is admitting it, well done and keep posting, don't fall into the trap of merely reading again, it's too easily done. 

Remember we're all here to help you.


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome former lurkers...


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2007)

WooHoo! Welcome out of lurkdom ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 8, 2007)

welcome


----------



## foggymorning162 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am sorry to say that due too my schedule I have fallen back into my old lurking habits. I think I need an intervention.


----------

